# 'Own Brew' QD/Spray Wax



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

After getting a bit of inspiration from RoverIain the other week about custom made QDs, I decided to have a little play mixing up a few products that I no longer use and are just gathering dust on the shelf waiting to get thrown out.

So, I mixed up some diluted down Clearkote Carnuaba Moose Wax (as I couldn't get the last inch out of the bottle anyway, but as it's water soluble when I added some distilled water and shook up, it poured out as a uniformly mixed white liquid.

Into that I mixed the same amount of Poorboys QD+, as being a canauba enriched QD, I figured it would combine well, and it did.

Lastly, to make up the volume, I added the same amount again of Optimum Instant Detailer and shook the lot up.

It does seperate a little if left standing for a while (as seen with the top 1/2 inch here)










But a light shake and it's ready to use










Now to have a go with it. The Puma's not been rained on all week and I've only used it twice for short journeys in the dry, so all it had on it was a little light dust, certainly nothing that warranted a wash.

So, it's now a milkly consistancy and once sprayed on the panel, it spreads nicely and you can defintely see that that there's some wax going down.










and it buffs up nicely as well, a little more effort than a straight QD due to the higher than normal wax content. Feels very slick though.




























Quite pleased with this little experiment actually and it leaves a nice finish




























I'll be interested to see how it fairs with the weather, washing and how it beads etc.

So, I've gained what I think is a usable product from things that were destined for the bin, so if anyone else has some 'dregs' of products that you're not going to use on their own again, why not have a little play and see what you can come up with? :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Thanks P.V. Looks like you had a good result there. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Thanks P.V. Looks like you had a good result there. :thumb::thumb:


Cheers, mate :thumb: Yeah, I'm quite happy with it and as I said, I wasn't using the 3 components anyway, so I've now got something I _can_ use. Waste not, want not and all that


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

liking that idea a lot :thumb:

I was slightly concerned as the CMW is petroleum based, so I didnt expect it to mix well with water based stuff - its probably why it settles out, as all the CK stuff seems to do.

I reckon you have created a solid liquid spray wax there buddy, with things like the CMW, OID etc being great products in their own rights. Does it bead better than CMW alone - I would guess so as OID does leave a little protection....

Keep experimenting..........on your cars


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> liking that idea a lot :thumb:
> 
> I was slightly concerned as the CMW is petroleum based, so I didnt expect it to mix well with water based stuff - its probably why it settles out, as all the CK stuff seems to do.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know about the beading, as you're quite right, the CMW on its own is quite poor in this respect (although not really any measure of its overall protection as we know). It did dilute really well with the water, as it could have gone the other way and just seperated into lots of little white blobs in suspension, but it didn't, it just went like milk.

tbh. I wouldn't experiment on my other car, but just on the daily runner, I'm perfectly happy to play about with things.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good mate,Id be interested to see what the beading is like.Its certainly a more exotic mix than my last touch/tec wax brew.Which surprisingly still beaded quite well on my bonnet when I washed and reapplied earlier.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Naranto made up his own brew QD spray which I was well impressed with. I'll poke him with a sharp stick and get him to post his recipe :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

A bit liberal with the first panel PV? :doublesho

Or was that just to show the product off a bit?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> A bit liberal with the first panel PV? :doublesho
> 
> Or was that just to show the product off a bit?


I thought He'd got abit too excited at first...


Ill get me coat.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> A bit liberal with the first panel PV? :doublesho
> 
> Or was that just to show the product off a bit?


No, I was pumping the trigger spray with nothing happening as the tube had emptied, and then it all suddenly came out at once. Having said that, there was a little light dust/film on the car on you need to use a reasonable amount to lift that and provide some lubrication.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

hmmm i have about half a tea spoon of destiny left in the bottom of a sampler pot and som last touch and a bit of Dodo red mist i wonder if i could blend them in to the ultimate QD?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> hmmm i have about half a tea spoon of destiny left in the bottom of a sampler pot and som last touch and a bit of Dodo red mist i wonder if i could blend them in to the ultimate QD?


Do it!
Then post the results up lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> Do it!
> Then post the results up lol


I don't know what you'd use for getting a solid paste wax into a liquid form though? Even some liquid/cream waxes wouldn't mix with water. I only used the CMW because I know it dissolved into a milky solution without separating when I've washed out foam applicator pads with it on.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I don't know what you'd use for getting a solid paste wax into a liquid form though? Even some liquid/cream waxes wouldn't mix with water. I only used the CMW because I know it dissolved into a milky solution without separating when I've washed out foam applicator pads with it on.


only one way to find out.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I don't know what you'd use for getting a solid paste wax into a liquid form though? Even some liquid/cream waxes wouldn't mix with water. I only used the CMW because I know it dissolved into a milky solution without separating when I've washed out foam applicator pads with it on.


Hmm good point,maybe melt it down and erm


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm gonna just whack it in to a blender, BTW destiny is very crumbly and not like other harder waxes so i think it will break down quite nicely.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll be interested to see the results of this :thumb: keep us posted


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'm gonna just whack it in to a blender, BTW destiny is very crumbly and not like other harder waxes so i think it will break down quite nicely.


Destiny Smoothie


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I'll be interested to see the results of this :thumb: keep us posted


Well i'm done.

I put some Red mist, last touch, 3/4 of a tea spoon of destiny, and a squirt Z8 for good luck

Initially it all went horribly wrong and emulsified like oil and water and lost 2/3 of it's original volume, but i wasn't defeated.

I added some water and continued blending and was left with this...










It seems to have mixed well and the individual components don't seem to be separating! It also seems to spray quite nicely through the nozzle without clogging etc.

PV, as you were the inspiration for this if you PM me your address i'll send you the smaller of the bottles (if you've got a spare sprayer to decant it in to) and you can try it for yourself?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interested to see how these mixes do - you have solvents mixed with water and solids so I guess there is a variety of things that might happen. 

Its good to use up all those bits sitting in the cupboard though so might have a play with some of this myself today :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I understand the benefits of using up left over products and sample. But I would personally be very cautious about mixing product and chemicals. I can of a chemical reaction with in these. Now both example seem to have worked well. Especially PVs one.

But from untrained and maybe in experience member this could spell trouble. If they don't know the chemical make up of certain products.

I only recently was asked to try a new drying aid. I could not tell you the make up. But the person wished feedback on this product. Where it worked as a drying aid very well and dispersed the water, with out the use of silicons. I had missed some soapy suds under one of the lights in a gap. When this product can in contact with this it reacted. Not badly but. It was like putting water in a hot frying pan, as in it crackled and hissed. I contacted the manufacturer about this as it concerned me a bit. But was told it was just the product breaking down the emulsifier make up of the suds, and it was down to the way the product disperses water.
Now this turned out all right. But on the same hand there was a reaction with in the chemicals present.

So please be careful with products that you are unsure about. And remember once the paint is chemically damaged then theres not much that can be done.

But well done to the two members so far for showing initiative and product knowledge.
Gordon.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mine was mixed up a good few days before application to the car and I monitored it during this time to make sure nothing was reacting badly. But with mine all being mainly water based I was pretty confident. It's been on the car for a day and today looks just as good as it did yesterday after the application.

You do make a good point, Gordon, and I'd echo everything you've said :thumb:

To anyone else having a play mixing up products, do what I did and do it a few days prior to when you intend using it so any adverse reaction will have become apparant before you get it near the car. Or even test in on a old panel or something. I really ought to have stated this in the initial post actually.

However, I think most things like waxes and water based QDs will be fine, after all they come into contact with each other on the car, but things like wheel cleaners and so on will probably be best left used in the way they were intended


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well i'm done.
> 
> I put some Red mist, last touch, 3/4 of a tea spoon of destiny, and a squirt Z8 for good luck
> 
> ...


That looks good mate,better than my effort anyways.
Strange thing I noticed about my concoction this morn,It had seperated blue and white.All it thats in it is LT and tec wax.strange.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

looks good PV, i tried the SP show detailer you sent me over the weekend, was very impressed and will be buying more 

Daniel


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

As prompted/poked with a stick by Parish. :thumb:

My home made QD:
To keep that paintwork looking good mix up your own spray gloss top up.
Approx: 10 parts water - I used distilled, but I am sure tap water is fine.
Small spot of car shampoo.
One part water based wax i.e. Turtle wax colour magic..
One part *gloss wax (Meguiars Gold Class)
One spare old spray bottle
Clean Microfibre.

One light spray is enough to do half a bonnet.
Wipe over with microfibre until dry.

_* You need to shake the spray bottle to ensure the wax is mixed._


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

hallett said:


> looks good PV, i tried the SP show detailer you sent me over the weekend, was very impressed and will be buying more
> 
> Daniel


Good to hear Daniel :thumb: If you think you'll be using it a lot then go for the concentrate. It's great as a drying aid and clay lube as well as a stand alone QD, so you'll probably get many uses out if it. Be nice if it had a more pleasant smell though, eh?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

good results


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> Good to hear Daniel :thumb: If you think you'll be using it a lot then go for the concentrate. It's great as a drying aid and clay lube as well as a stand alone QD, so you'll probably get many uses out if it. Be nice if it had a more pleasant smell though, eh?


i acctually really like the smell of it, cant quite put my finger on what it smells of though

Daniel


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing mate - looks good and sounds like you had fun


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Well i'm done.
> 
> I put some Red mist, last touch, 3/4 of a tea spoon of destiny, and a squirt Z8 for good luck
> 
> ...


Sample has arrived - thankyou very much :thumb: :thumb: 

Can't wait to try it out, but the weather's not playing ball at the moment, so I can't have a play in my lunch break like I'd planned. I'll have to wait until this evening.

What have been your impressions of its performance so far?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Sample has arrived - thankyou very much :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait to try it out, but the weather's not playing ball at the moment, so I can't have a play in my lunch break like I'd planned. I'll have to wait until this evening.
> 
> What have been your impressions of its performance so far?


Only had a chance to spray a bit on the wing but it repelled water very nicely indeed. Not really been able to assess durability as yet.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Was still drizzling all evening, so I've not had a chance to try it out yet (off tomorrow so might get a go ).

There is a few mm of clear(ish) liquid separates at the top when it's been standing for a few hours, have you noticed? Quick shake mixes it up uniformally again though, so not a problem. Mine separates a little as well as I showed in the photos, but it also easily mixes up again :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Was still drizzling all evening, so I've not had a chance to try it out yet (off tomorrow so might get a go ).
> 
> There is a few mm of clear(ish) liquid separates at the top when it's been standing for a few hours, have you noticed? Quick shake mixes it up uniformally again though, so not a problem. Mine separates a little as well as I showed in the photos, but it also easily mixes up again :thumb:


yeah i think it's the red mist that rises to the top, but the destiny seems to have mixed quite nicely.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> No, I was pumping the trigger spray with nothing happening as the tube had emptied, and then it all suddenly came out at once......


Really now!!

I dont think you should be telling us all this stuff about you pumping your trigger!!



PMSL


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Really now!!
> 
> I dont think you should be telling us all this stuff about you pumping your trigger!!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: Thought I was on my 'other' forum   there whilst typing that.

I had meant to delete it 

(Knew someone would pick up on that, but I didn't think it would take this long tbh. :lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Ive been diy detailering heres what I use:

1 part megs nxt spray wax
4 parts megs uqd
10 parts de-ionised water (0.0 tds)

This seems to work as good as the uqd on its own, the reason for the "pure" water is because the water in my area is around the 500 tds mark - so its full of solids metals & minerals, great if you want to swirl up your paintwork.

Im not sure what mileage I would get from this mix as I wash and detail spray my cars weekly, the paintwork beads very well. ( no different any from megs polymer based waxes.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Assuming I get to wash the car tomorrow (weather permitting), I'll do half the boot lid with my product and half with rmorgan's and we will see how they fair in comparision :thumb: 
There's no scientific or long term reasoning for any of this of course, it's just a bit of fun and a way of using up bits of old products 

(Disclaimer: just to reiterate what was mentioned earlier, if anyone else is mixing up bits of old products, do it well in advance and make sure there's no adverse reaction, and if possible, test on an old panel or something. Having said that, I honestly think that products like QDs and liquid waxes etc. are going to be perfectly safe mixed and the only thing you might notice is a little product separation when left standing, but better safe than sorry.)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Assuming I get to wash the car tomorrow (weather permitting), I'll do half the boot lid with my product and half with rmorgan's and we will see how they fair in comparision :thumb:
> There's no scientific or long term reasoning for any of this of course, it's just a bit of fun and a way of using up bits of old products
> 
> (Disclaimer: just to reiterate what was mentioned earlier, if anyone else is mixing up bits of old products, do it well in advance and make sure there's no adverse reaction, and if possible, test on an old panel or something. Having said that, I honestly think that products like QDs and liquid waxes etc. are going to be perfectly safe mixed and the only thing you might notice is a little product separation when left standing, but better safe than sorry.)


Did you get chance to compare them mate?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Did you get chance to compare them mate?


I didn't get the chance this weekend with one thing and another, but I'll be giving the car a QD wipe down mid week, so I can get them both on then.

Yours will win for beading and protection as I've not been that impressed with mine in those 2 areas tbh. It looks nice, but that's about it.

EDIT: Boot lid on the car is now wearing some of your mix and some of mine, so we'll see how they fair


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I didn't get the chance this weekend with one thing and another, but I'll be giving the car a QD wipe down mid week, so I can get them both on then.
> 
> Yours will win for beading and protection as I've not been that impressed with mine in those 2 areas tbh. It looks nice, but that's about it.
> 
> EDIT: Boot lid on the car is now wearing some of your mix and some of mine, so we'll see how they fair


Any news?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks like you got some good results


----------

